# ممكن تركيبه شامبو لمنع تساقط الشعر وتنعيمه



## مثنى 77 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كيف الحال اتمنى ان تكون بخير 
ممكن تركيبه شامبو تساقط الشعر وتنعيمه مع ذكر النسب المضبوطه وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 فبراير 2014)

منظفات وتجميل وتجميل علاجى - مجرد تقسيم مبدئى للمنظفات عموما- لنجعل دائرة الهوايه فى حدود المنظفات فقط اما التجميل والتجميل العلاجى فلنتركها لدائرة المحترفين لانها مواد تمس صحة الانسان مباشرة - الجلد والعين والشعر والاستنشاق- هل ادركنا الخطوره وهل ادركنا تشدد وزارتى الصناعه والصحه حول انتاجها ولنعتبرها نوع من الادويه لايصرف الا بالروشته او موضوعه بالجدول حسب التعبير الصيدلى


----------

